# 2013/2104 Salomon F3s?



## crash77 (Jan 24, 2011)

Ok. I've found a pick of what looks like the entire line-up, but no close-ups or nothing in depth. If anyone cares, the F3 is in the middle column, 2nd from the top. And the F4 is in the upper left corner. Anyone have experience with these boots? I'm getting contradictory info regarding flex. Salomon says the F4 is an 8, but some say it's way softer. I'm wondering is this the case for the F3 as well?


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

I would say that the f3 is a mid flex boot. The lacing system does make it easy to have them laced fairly loose though creating "more" flex. I really like my f3.0's though.


----------



## crash77 (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm looking for a mid flex park/all mtn boot. I'm looking into salomon, dc, and burton since these are the only brands I know of that offer reduced footprints.


----------



## DrEwTiMe (Dec 13, 2012)

crash77 said:


> I'm looking for a mid flex park/all mtn boot. I'm looking into salomon, dc, and burton since these are the only brands I know of that offer reduced footprints.


I'm also considering this boot as one of my options, I'm looking for the park/all mtn boot as well. I have been reading review and apparently it only get a 2/5 for "ankle articulation". Any idea what they mean by that?

Review is Salomon F3.0 Boot Review | The Good RideThe Good Ride 
if you at all interested.


----------



## crash77 (Jan 24, 2011)

DrEwTiMe said:


> I'm also considering this boot as one of my options, I'm looking for the park/all mtn boot as well. I have been reading review and apparently it only get a 2/5 for "ankle articulation". Any idea what they mean by that?
> 
> Review is Salomon F3.0 Boot Review | The Good RideThe Good Ride
> if you at all interested.


Yeah I check that site sometimes to compare information I get from other sources. According their site ankle articulation - "usually tells how well the ankle retains its flex" 
I take it some boots restrict ankle movement/flex more than others.


----------



## DrEwTiMe (Dec 13, 2012)

crash77 said:


> Yeah I check that site sometimes to compare information I get from other sources. According their site ankle articulation - "usually tells how well the ankle retains its flex"
> I take it some boots restrict ankle movement/flex more than others.


Interesting lol. I was also recommended to check out the 32 TM-Two's, 32 Lashed, Deelux ID and obviously Burton stuff..

I'm looking for around the 6-7 stiffness so I can take them into the park as well as have that response I need for the glad type terrain. It sounds like you might be in a similar boat so figured I would give those suggestions to you as well.


----------



## crash77 (Jan 24, 2011)

I actually have a pair of 2011 32 summits that i bought on sale as part of my first set up. They got me on the hill but I think I want to try out a stiffer boot. Plus, the inner liner caused a pressure point across my foot because I have to tighten them as much as possible to try reduce some heel lift was experiencing. They also feel bulky on my feet, so I want to try something that offers a reduced footprint.


----------



## DrEwTiMe (Dec 13, 2012)

crash77 said:


> I actually have a pair of 2011 32 summits that i bought on sale as part of my first set up. They got me on the hill but I think I want to try out a stiffer boot.


No wonder you want a stiffer boot. Those have a flex rating of about 3 which is just about as soft as you can get. The TM-two/Lashed have about 7 and a 6 rating respectively, so figure on effectively doubling the stiffness if went with the softer of the two. Maybe someone else can chime in here but IMO once you step above the 7 mark you start loosing that all mtn/freestyle genre and step into the all mtn/freeride area where the boots start to become less and less compatible with park riding.


----------



## crash77 (Jan 24, 2011)

DrEwTiMe said:


> Maybe someone else can chime in here but IMO once you step above the 7 mark you start loosing that all mtn/freestyle genre and step into the all mtn/freeride area where the boots start to become less and less compatible with park riding.


Totally agree...and my research continues. I just checked with my LBS and they carry Burton, Rome, Salomon, and K2. So I'll go take a look at their line-up for '12/'13 & '13/'14 and compile a list of mid stiff boots to try on in the next few weeks.


----------



## DrEwTiMe (Dec 13, 2012)

crash77 said:


> Totally agree...and my research continues. I just checked with my LBS and they carry Burton, Rome, Salomon, and K2. So I'll go take a look at their line-up for '12/'13 & '13/'14 and compile a list of mid stiff boots to try on in the next few weeks.


Thats what I'm starting to do, post your list and we can compare contrast and hopefully both end up with a solid purchase!


----------



## crash77 (Jan 24, 2011)

Cool. Sounds like a plan.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

DrEwTiMe said:


> Review is Salomon F3.0 Boot Review | The Good RideThe Good Ride
> if you at all interested.


Further proof the good ride is run by a bunch of genetic rejects. You can't review a boot, every one has an individual experience with boots. Every ones foot will sit different in it, and push into it differently. The only "review" one can seriously do on a boot is it's long term durability, weight, outsole grip... stuff like that. Basically all the stuff that doesn't have to do with fit and ultimately shouldn't have an impact on your purchase. The only factor other than fit that should influence a boot purchase is material construction, of which no one really knows the truth... yet.


----------



## crash77 (Jan 24, 2011)

Nivek said:


> Further proof the good ride is run by a bunch of genetic rejects. You can't review a boot, every one has an individual experience with boots. Every ones foot will sit different in it, and push into it differently. The only "review" one can seriously do on a boot is it's long term durability, weight, outsole grip... stuff like that. Basically all the stuff that doesn't have to do with fit and ultimately shouldn't have an impact on your purchase. The only factor other than fit that should influence a boot purchase is material construction, of which no one really knows the truth... yet.


I get it. What about boot flex? Can that be reviewed? It's seems the flex of the same boot is contradictory from site to site and person to person. Guess I just answered my own question huh?:icon_scratch: This weekend I'm going to try to make it to my LBS, so I was trying to get a list of mid flex boots for the brands they carry. I'll order gear thru the net, but never boots.


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

Nivek said:


> Further proof the good ride is run by a bunch of genetic rejects. You can't review a boot, every one has an individual experience with boots. Every ones foot will sit different in it, and push into it differently. The only "review" one can seriously do on a boot is it's long term durability, weight, outsole grip... stuff like that. Basically all the stuff that doesn't have to do with fit and ultimately shouldn't have an impact on your purchase. The only factor other than fit that should influence a boot purchase is material construction, of which no one really knows the truth... yet.


You can't review "fit" but personally I would like to see more reviews on boot brand quality, durability and functionality/features to help make an informed decision on which brands to prioritize over others. That should definitely be part of the purchasing decision. Too many questions on boots are simply answered "whatever fits you or feels the best is the best boot"...not much help really...else everybody would be wearing nike but then having to dump them 30 days in (according to what I've read)...


----------



## DrEwTiMe (Dec 13, 2012)

scotty100 said:


> You can't review "fit" but personally I would like to see more reviews on boot brand quality, durability and functionality/features to help make an informed decision on which brands to prioritize over others. That should definitely be part of the purchasing decision. Too many questions on boots are simply answered "whatever fits you or feels the best is the best boot"...not much help really...else everybody would be wearing nike but then having to dump them 30 days in (according to what I've read)...


I couldn't agree more..its kinda frustrating that in the end your kinda just making a " best guess" purchase since at most you have about 10 mins at the shop to sit in the boots. But it is what it is I guess.:dunno::dunno:


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

if it makes you feel better (it probably wont) it took me a very long time to find a pair of boots that fit well, the salomon F3.0's are that boot for me. Having said that they may not be for everyone. I find that FOR ME the boot is middle of the road flex. I like that it has a more open toebox so my toes dont feel like they are being choked by a midget and for me it has excellent heel hold. The liners fastening system (found on a lot of salomons boots) Is the best system I have seen. The outer lacing system is somewhat gimmicky but it works well and I dont have numb or hurt feet. I have long narrow feet salomons run narrow. I also wear a size 12.5 show (mondo 30.5) which is a size most manufacturers dont bother making so my choices are limited.


----------



## crash77 (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm leaning towards the F2s or F3s. From the info I'm came across, their quality and reputation is pretty solid. I have narrow feet as well. I am going to go and try them on as well as any other boots I'm interested in. Seems to be the only way. My LBS is rather small so their selection covers about 5 brands. But I've heard nothing but good things about Salomon, now it's time to see how my feet feel about them!


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

Flex is subjective too, me at 215 is going to find a boot rated at 5 way softer than someone riding the same boot at 125 lbs. I will agree that a breakdown of construction quality and different techs like dampening, lacing systems etc... would be helpful. Although the quality thing would likely need a full season of abuse and by then you are onto next years model. For that it is probably best to go on previous brand experience.


----------



## crash77 (Jan 24, 2011)

As far as flex goes, does the lateral flex of a boot match its forward/back flex or can it be asymmetrical like highbacks on bindings?


----------



## DrEwTiMe (Dec 13, 2012)

Well looks like the final list for me is going to be the Salomon F.2/F3, Burton SLX, and 32 Lashed. Everything else I can't find in a local store so they are unfortunately out of the running. Heading out in a few mins to go try them on.. Im hoping that by trying the lashed it will give me an idea if the TM-Two's will be a good fit cause thats the plan of attack since they don't' stock the TM's but have the lashed.


----------



## crash77 (Jan 24, 2011)

DrEwTiMe said:


> Well looks like the final list for me is going to be the Salomon F.2/F3, Burton SLX, and 32 Lashed. Everything else I can't find in a local store so they are unfortunately out of the running. Heading out in a few mins to go try them on.. Im hoping that by trying the lashed it will give me an idea if the TM-Two's will be a good fit cause thats the plan of attack since they don't' stock the TM's but have the lashed.


Wow man! They are the brands I have narrowed it down to as well. I'm stuck between 32 Lashed FT's and TM-Two's, but I'm really leaning towards F2.0's. I"ll be going to my LBS tomorrow to try them too. Good luck! Let me know how it goes.


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

idk, the F20 felt great when I first put them on, but I've been riding them for about 20 days now and they still aren't really breaking in. That might seem like a good thing as far as longevity, but, on those first to last chair days, the f20 kinda feel like wearing a stiff shell with no liner...especially if wearing a lighter/performance sock. 

At first, the worst thing was getting painful rubbing on my Achilles tendon (switching to superfeet insoles minimized that by about 75%), but I'm still getting other sore areas due to the thin, spotty "fusion liner". I really don't wanna go the super thick sock route, but that may be the only way to get F20s close that full liner comfort.

I'm gonna keep wearing mine because they're now (barely) acceptably comfortable, but, in hindsight, I would skip the F-series and get a standard boot with a full removable liner (or maybe try burton shrinkage)


----------



## crash77 (Jan 24, 2011)

extra0 said:


> idk, the F20 felt great when I first put them on, but I've been riding them for about 20 days now and they still aren't really breaking in. That might seem like a good thing as far as longevity, but, on those first to last chair days, the f20 kinda feel like wearing a stiff shell with no liner...especially if wearing a lighter/performance sock.
> 
> At first, the worst thing was getting painful rubbing on my Achilles tendon (switching to superfeet insoles minimized that by about 75%), but I'm still getting other sore areas due to the thin, spotty "fusion liner". I really don't wanna go the super thick sock route, but that may be the only way to get F20s close that full liner comfort.
> 
> I'm gonna keep wearing mine because they're now (barely) acceptably comfortable, but, in hindsight, I would skip the F-series and get a standard boot with a full removable liner (or maybe try burton shrinkage)


This is discouraging, even though feet are like fingerprints. I think I will buy my boots early (next month) and wear them everyday, on the carpet, around the house just to see if problems arise, before my LBS return policy expires. It's either that or get stuck with miserable feet on the hill all day.:blink:


----------



## corkboard (Nov 1, 2010)

extra0 said:


> the f20 kinda feel like wearing a stiff shell with no liner...especially if wearing a lighter/performance sock.


I picked up a pair of F22 with the expectation they would be slightly softer than my 2009 Malamutes - and holy hell, they seem stiffer compared to my malamutes when they were brand new.

Your post confirms what I suspect regarding the F series boots - still, won't change much, won't pack out, and the padding is not as complete as a boot with a separate liner.

That said, I'm debating between an F3.0 and F4.0 now. I wanted something just a touch softer than the malamute so that when I land jumps (while freeriding) it doesn't punish me the same way the malamutes do. Just a touch of forgiveness would be nice, but nice and stiff to charge hard when I want.


----------



## crash77 (Jan 24, 2011)

According to salomon's website the F2.0 & 3.0 have the same flex, liner foam, liner concept, and outsole. The differences are the lacing system and footbed. If this is the case with the F series (stiffness and lack of break-in), I'm going to take another look at burton or stick with what I know, 32.


----------



## DrEwTiMe (Dec 13, 2012)

crash77 said:


> According to salomon's website the F2.0 & 3.0 have the same flex, liner foam, liner concept, and outsole. The differences are the lacing system and footbed. If this is the case with the F series (stiffness and lack of break-in), I'm going to take another look at burton or stick with what I know, 32.


Just wondering if you got out to the shop at all. I was able to get out but they didn't have anything i wanted to try in my size except for the 32 Lashed. The lashed didn't feel all that comfortable to me. Seemed like there wasn't much in the way of plush inserts. It fit nice but it definitely felt like a "bare bones " boot. The rep did suggest the K2 darko's and I put them on and man were they comfortable. I think I may order the 32 TM's from dogfunk and see of the insert is a little better then the Lashed. If not I may have to go with the K2. All they had in my size in the was of Salomon was the savage and I didn't like the regid feel to those.


----------



## crash77 (Jan 24, 2011)

DrEwTiMe said:


> Just wondering if you got out to the shop at all. I was able to get out but they didn't have anything i wanted to try in my size except for the 32 Lashed. The lashed didn't feel all that comfortable to me. Seemed like there wasn't much in the way of plush inserts. It fit nice but it definitely felt like a "bare bones " boot. The rep did suggest the K2 darko's and I put them on and man were they comfortable. I think I may order the 32 TM's from dogfunk and see of the insert is a little better then the Lashed. If not I may have to go with the K2. All they had in my size in the was of Salomon was the savage and I didn't like the regid feel to those.


Unfortunately I wasn't able to get to the shop today, business picked up, which is always a good thing. I will probably get out there either Thurs or Fri. I'm in the same boat, being that the season is winding down in my area, I assume it will not be a lot of in-stock items to choose from. I may end up just ordering from Dogfunk and returning them if they don't fit right. I've narrowed it down to Burton Ambush or Imperial, 32 Lashed or TM-TWO, but I'm really eyeing the DC GIZMO. But who knows, I may go at the end of this week and come across a pair that were completely off the radar. This is time assuming but totally worth it. Let me know how the TM-TWOs work for you.


----------



## DrEwTiMe (Dec 13, 2012)

crash77 said:


> Unfortunately I wasn't able to get to the shop today, business picked up, which is always a good thing. I will probably get out there either Thurs or Fri. I'm in the same boat, being that the season is winding down in my area, I assume it will not be a lot of in-stock items to choose from. I may end up just ordering from Dogfunk and returning them if they don't fit right. I've narrowed it down to Burton Ambush or Imperial, 32 Lashed or TM-TWO, but I'm really eyeing the DC GIZMO. But who knows, I may go at the end of this week and come across a pair that were completely off the radar. This is time assuming but totally worth it. Let me know how the TM-TWOs work for you.


Yeah tell me about it! I have spent days checking into this.. Ill definitely keep you posted about the TM's.. If they don't work i think I'm going with the Darko's..They were like wearing pillows and its the bottom part of the outer boot and insert is BOA and outer top is lace so you get the duel adjustment. I would really suggest it if you find nothing else to your liking. And I found them for less the 200 on clearance which is awesome!!


----------



## crash77 (Jan 24, 2011)

DrEwTiMe said:


> Yeah tell me about it! I have spent days checking into this.. Ill definitely keep you posted about the TM's.. If they don't work i think I'm going with the Darko's..They were like wearing pillows and its the bottom part of the outer boot and insert is BOA and outer top is lace so you get the duel adjustment. I would really suggest it if you find nothing else to your liking. And I found them for less the 200 on clearance which is awesome!!


Yeah, same with the DC Gizmo's. They have a hybrid lace (traditional laces up top and a Boa Coiler speed-lace on the lower half). And Dogfunk has them for $160.


----------



## DrEwTiMe (Dec 13, 2012)

crash77 said:


> Yeah, same with the DC Gizmo's. They have a hybrid lace (traditional laces up top and a Boa Coiler speed-lace on the lower half). And Dogfunk has them for $160.


Wow those seem nice too! I have the TM-Two's being sent to me as we speak from Dogfunk, if they don't' fit i think the DC's just became my alternative. Thats the perfect type of boot I am looking for.


----------



## crash77 (Jan 24, 2011)

DrEwTiMe said:


> Wow those seem nice too! I have the TM-Two's being sent to me as we speak from Dogfunk, if they don't' fit i think the DC's just became my alternative. Thats the perfect type of boot I am looking for.


Yeah, that hybrid lacing system has me intrigued, hopefully my LBS has them. If they don't, I'll try whatever DCs they have in-stock to get a gauge on what size I should order. If I'm unsure, I'll just order 2 diff sizes and return what doesn't fit to dogfunk. Come to think of it, I may order the malavita in the silversmith color too!


----------



## renorjm (Sep 14, 2010)

13-14 Salomon F3 in the middle. Looks much better than 12-13! Looks like the front velcro strap is gone too which is good. Hated that thing!


----------



## crash77 (Jan 24, 2011)

renorjm said:


> 13-14 Salomon F3 in the middle. Looks much better than 12-13! Looks like the front velcro strap is gone too which is good. Hated that thing!


I believe that is the F4. Here is the pic I found of next year's F3. The F4 is in the upper left corner and the F3 is 2nd row middle column.


----------



## renorjm (Sep 14, 2010)

OK, finally found a closeup of the F3.0. I just don't like that velcro strap on the forefoot? I wish they did the laces exactly like the F4.0


----------



## DrEwTiMe (Dec 13, 2012)

That's a petty nice looking boot! But I'm glad I went with the tm-two's. specially cause those would definitely not match any of my gear at all haha.


----------



## crash77 (Jan 24, 2011)

Yeah that's a nice looking boot. I'm still on the fence tho. It's between DC Gizmo, 32 TM-TWO, or K2 Maysis. Went by my LBS and their service is shitty, so I'll be crossing my finger and ordering through the interwebz.


----------



## renorjm (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm leaning towards the Burton Imperial. I've had many Salomon's over the years and currently have F22's from several years ago, but I just didn't like the F22's from the last couple seasons. The F4.0 just seems a bit too stiff and very expensive. The F2.0 looks nice and more reasonable cost. Haven't tried them on yet. I tried on a few boots from several manufacturers a month ago and the Imperials just fit perfectly and it was very easy to lace up. I can order them online from a few dealers for $179 right now too...


----------



## DrEwTiMe (Dec 13, 2012)

crash77 said:


> Yeah that's a nice looking boot. I'm still on the fence tho. It's between DC Gizmo, 32 TM-TWO, or K2 Maysis. Went by my LBS and their service is shitty, so I'll be crossing my finger and ordering through the interwebz.


Dude you still didn't pull the trigger on those boots!!! Your killing me here haha


----------



## crash77 (Jan 24, 2011)

DrEwTiMe said:


> Dude you still didn't pull the trigger on those boots!!! Your killing me here haha


Haha...I know, sorry man! I'm actually upgrading all my gear from my first set-up. So far I have my bindings, pants and 2 jackets on the way. Couldn't decide which jacket, so I'll be returning whichever one I like the least. Once that's completed than I will order the boots.


----------

